# Top 10 Rajnikanth Jokes



## Rockstar11 (Nov 24, 2010)

We don’t want to imply that Rajnikanth’s jokes are more famous than his movies. But let’s face it how many Rajni movies have you actually seen? And now count how many jokes you have come by -  through sms or email forwards. Surely, much, much more! Somehow his jokes turn out to be great LOL moments (read: stress-busters). 

We list our top 10.

   1. Rajinikanth doesn’t wear a watch. He decides what time it is.
   2. Rajinikanth has already been to Mars, that’s why there are no signs of life there.
   3. Rajinikanth killed the dead sea.
   4. If you spell ‘Rajanikant’ wrong on Google it doesn’t say, “Did you mean Rajinikanth?” It simply replies, “Run while you still have the chance.”
   5. Rajinikanth can play the violin with a piano
   6. Rajnikanth once wrote a cheque, the bank bounced!
   7. Micheal Jordan to Rajini: I can spin a ball on my finger for over two hours. Can you?
      Rajni: Rascala; how do you think the earth spins!?
   8. Rajinikanth once ordered a plate of idli in McDonald’s, and got it.
   9. If Rajnikant was born 100 years earlier, British would have fought to get independence from India.
  10. When Rajnikant logs on to facebook.com, facebook updates its status message!
  11. Rajni once killed 20 men just by saying "BANG"
  12. Rajinikanth knows Victoria’s secret.
  13. Rajinikanth can divide by zero.
  14. Rajinikanth has counted to infinity, twice.
  15. When Rajinikanth gives you the finger, he's telling you how many seconds you have left to live.



Oops! Sorry we had to go overboard  (just like the jokes) and we just couldn't restrict it to top 10!

 Which is your favourite Rajinikanth joke? Leave us a comment and let us know.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 24, 2010)

U may check out this : Chuck Norris Facts |


----------



## Goten (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry, But had enuff of this Rajni pjs. Ridiculing Ranji has now become ridiculous.

Peace Lost~~~!


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2010)

Rajinikanth's Gmail ID --> gmail@rajinikanth.com


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2010)

^^rofl


----------



## Garbage (Nov 25, 2010)

Rockstar11 said:


> We don’t want to imply that Rajnikanth’s jokes are more famous than his movies. But let’s face it how many Rajni movies have you actually seen? And now count how many jokes you have come by -  through sms or email forwards. Surely, much, much more! Somehow his jokes turn out to be great LOL moments (read: stress-busters).
> 
> We list our top 10.
> 
> ...



And here is the source - Top 10 Rajnikanth Jokes | Entertainment | iDiva.com


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 25, 2010)

Rajnikanth enters Big Boss 4 !!
.
.
Next day...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
"Rajnikanth chahte hai ki Big Boss Confession Room mein aaye...!"

------------------------------------------------------

Once Rajnikant donated Blood to a very small, sick,  thin child...




2day ...Tat child is known as  "The Great Khali"...!! 

-------------------------------------------------------

In 2008, Rajnikant lost his wallet. 
And the world went into RECESSION..

----------------------------------------------------

Intel's new ad:
Rajnikanth Inside

-------------------------------------------

The ultimate and the Rajnikanth award goes to 'OSCAR'!


----------



## silicon_fusion (Nov 25, 2010)

CAT is OutDated..
Now d students have 2 prepapre for RAT..
...
wondering what it is..?
Rajanikant Aptitude Test...

Rajini’s  favourite SQL query...
Select * from ORACLE;

NASA CLOSED….. 
Rajni has bought all the Rockets for Diwali…!!

Once Rajnikant Donated blood to a very small, sick and thin child., 
Today that child is known as "The Great Khali".


The pyramids in Egypt are actually ........ 
.......Rajinikant's primary school crafts project


My cell phone is full of Rajnikanth messages 
And now
I don’t need a charger


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 25, 2010)

^^mine phone too is full of these msgs


----------



## silicon_fusion (Nov 25, 2010)

Rajini’s  favourite SQL query...
Select * from ORACLE;

NASA CLOSED….. 
Rajni has bought all the Rockets for Diwali…!!



The pyramids in Egypt are actually ........ 
.......Rajinikant's primary school crafts project


My cell phone is full of Rajnikanth messages 
And now
I don’t need a charger


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 25, 2010)

Rajnikanth knows- who let the dogs out!!! He also knows- Who the f**k is Alice!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 25, 2010)

Rajnikanth has seen the lady's face who owns the house in tom and jerry...!


----------



## NainO (Nov 25, 2010)

Headline Of Today..

Ek train cycle ki chapet main ayi..
Train main sawar sbhi log mare gaye..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Cycle driver "RAJNIKANT" 
Farrar.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 25, 2010)

^^^^ rofl


----------



## NainO (Nov 25, 2010)

Here is another one...

Galileo used lamp 2 study..
Graham bell used candle 2study
Shakspeare studied in street light
Bt,
Do u know abt
RAJANIKANT?
.
.
.
.
.
only agarbatti.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 25, 2010)

Once Rajnikanth donated his blood to malnourished child,
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
he is now known as the "THE GREAT KHALI"


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 25, 2010)

1. When Rajnikanth comes on the stage, the audience gets stage fear.

2. Rajnikanth will have a guest appearance in Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows Part 2. That is when Voldemort will die.

3. Look up in the sky tomorrow morning at around 7AM. You'll see Rajni in the sky. He's participating in Asian Games long jump.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 26, 2010)

1-->rajnikanth's pulse is measured in RICHTER scale

2-->rajni once spit paan on a building....its now called RED fort

3-->rajni can speak BRAILLE

4-->rajni was practicing a spelling test....now that bunch of papers is known as OXFORD dictionary

5-->rajni can draw a straight line with a COMPASS


----------



## Nithu (Nov 26, 2010)

Look at the sky at 4:30pm today..
You can see RAJNI. He is participating in ASIAN Games high jump, DON'T MISS IT...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 26, 2010)

Chuck Norris committed suicide and left a note which read, "Rajni was here".


----------



## confused (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice ones everyone, but here is the best one I've heard:
Do you know what Rajnikant's signature looks like? Come on, I am sure you have seen it....

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*www.zopat.com/rupee-symbol/rupee-symbol.jpg


----------



## Chirag (Nov 27, 2010)

Don't remember it properly but here it is. Once Rajnikanth was making love in a pickup truck and one of his sperm escaped and went inside the engine and today that pickup truck is known as Optimus Prime.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 27, 2010)

^^


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 27, 2010)

^^What about Megatron then ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 27, 2010)

May be another pick up truck where rajni was making love.....


----------



## NainO (Nov 28, 2010)

Mutated spider bit Peter Parker,
he became SPIDERMAN..


Mutated spider bit Rajanikanth,
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
spider became SPIDERKANTH...


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 28, 2010)

^^^
Does spiderkant speaks telgu??


----------



## NainO (Nov 29, 2010)

^^^ yeah buddy, its one of its superpower


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 2, 2010)

not safe for kids warning...



Spoiler



There was an attempt to construct a life sized replica of Rajnikanth's penis. Rajnikanth was upset by the fact that due to lack of building material, they didn't construct his erect thing. Today that replica is known as the leaning tower of pisa


----------



## NainO (Dec 2, 2010)

^^^ india gave it a try too - *Qutub Minar*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 2, 2010)

and then god said............. "RUN, Its Rajinikanth" 

     -Exodus 17:8-16


----------



## IronCruz (Dec 19, 2010)

As we say "oh my god", god says "oh my Rajanikanth"!

Once a boy was playing cricket in front of Rajanikanth house. The ball hitted by the boy broked his window glass. So Rajanikanth told him to play slowly, that any today is none other than our Rahul Dravid

Rajanikanth was playing cricket, suddenly "Rain stopped due to  play".


----------



## Baker (Dec 21, 2010)

Whole anaconda film shooted inside rajnikanths underwear.........


----------



## Romonster (Dec 23, 2010)

When Rajini was in 3rd class, his teacher told him to write a essay on his favorite subject, he wrote it.
That essay today is known as Wikipedia.


----------



## saranshmohite (Jul 8, 2012)

hey guys rajnikant is retiring.... and he wants to convey a message to everyone.... really funny.... check this out....
 Rajni Meets His Match! - YouTube


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 8, 2012)

Rajnikanth can make any lady pregnant via Bluetooth …!!


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 8, 2012)

^^LMAO!!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]UgVpg_FMiVY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 8, 2012)

^^^^^  

lololol brilliant 


_


----------



## confusedBuyer (Jul 8, 2012)

Rajnikanth gave 50 paise to a poor beggar. Now he's 50 cent!

ROFL! Everyone's phone is filled with these messages!


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 9, 2012)

Once Rajnikant taught a kid to play Counter Strike, now the world knows him as Osama Bin Laden.



_


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 17, 2012)

1.  Once a big stone obstructed Rajani's way. 
He kicked high in sky and now it is so called 
.The MOON 

2 .  Once when shooting on a beach in Tamil Nadu, Rajanikant kicked a stone.. 
Now that stone is known as 
SRI LANKA 


3 .  Rajinikant participated in 100 meter race and obviously he came first... 
But Einstein died after watching that... 
bcoz.. 
LIGHT came second... 

4 .Once Rajinikant participated in Moto gp Bike race...... 
Don't even try to guess wat happened 
. 
Rajinikant won d race on neutral gear!   

5 .  Rajinikanth doesnt breathe. Air hides in his lungs for protection.   

6 .  Once Rajinikant went to Bhopal for shooting and had a stomach upset.....and the result was.. 
BHOPAL GAS TRAGEDY... 


7 .  1 day Rajinikant got angry on his sweeper boy., he kicked him so hard that he went flying in the sky with is broom... 
2day that boy is famous as "HARRY POTTER"... 

8 .  Before tom cruise,rajnikant was approached for 
the movie "mission impossible" 
but he refused  
as he found the title insulting   

9 .  Once Rajnikanth was asked how he felt about the jokes made on him which were spreading through sms and internet. 
To everyones surprise he started laughing and replied- Ennada Do you really think they are jokes?  

1 1 .  Once Dinosaurs borrowed money from Rajnikanth and refused to payhim back... .   
That was the last time anyone saw Dinosaurs 

1 2 .  Rajinikanth once kicked a horse in the chin. Its descendants are today called giraffes. 

13 .  An e-mail was sent from Pune to Mumbai 
Rajnikant stopped it in Lonavla ... : D 

14 .  as a kid Rajnikant maintained a diary of day to day activities, 
today that diary called as. 
Guinness Book Of World Records 

1 5.  once Rajnikan taught a kid how to enter a house without ringing the doorbell.... 
today that kid is known as inspector Daya.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't you think that the thread should be renamed? There are a lot more than 10 jokes here.....


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 17, 2012)

Once a boy inserted A CD named rajnikanth 
into his PC Guess wot.. 
His PC started Rotating around the CD rom  

Rajnikant's school time homework is now known as 
wikipedia 

 Rajnikant was caught on d highway for speeding.
While walking 

 Rajnikanth and Superman once had arm wrestled and the loser had to wear his Underwear over his pants
We all know who won 

 Rajnikanth knows that Bingo Mad Angles is tasty from 
which angle. 

22 .  Once Rajnikant taught a boy how to kiss. Now that boy is known as '
Emran Hashmi' 

  Rajnikant can make two parallel lines intersect each other. 

 When Rajinikant croses the Road, the cars have to look  
left and right before moving. 

  After release of Robot, Rajnikanth gave Times of India 3 stars.

 Rajnikanth calls VOLDEMORT by his name and Voldemort calls him as "u know who" 

Rajnikanth goes to court and sentences the judge... 

 Rajnikanth kills harry potter in the 8th book. 

 Rajnikanth can kill Spiderman with BAYGON!!!  

Time and tide, wait for Rajnikanth.....   

 Rajinikanth once had a heart attack... 
His heart lost..



aaruni said:


> Don't you think that the thread should be renamed? There are a lot more than 10 jokes here.....




ya It should be : Ultimate Rajni Jokes : watch on your own risk


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 17, 2012)

1.Once Rajnikant tried to Overclock his PC , its now known as TianHe , the SuperComputer.

2.Rajnikant can make the Null Pointer point to a value.


----------

